# Off Camera Continuous Lighting Options...



## canon23 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm looking for continuous video lighting for my still photography. I do weddings & events and have always used on-camera flash. I'm venturing into using video lighting as an off-camera light source. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!! 

My budget is $250.

I shoot Canon 5D Mark II & III

Thanks again!!


----------



## ocabj (Jan 29, 2014)

Strobes are cheaper than continuous lighting in terms of light-to-dollar ratio.

But if you want continuous lights, check out the cheap LED light panels like: http://www.amazon.com/light-Panel-Video-lighting-Fancier/dp/B003UOOZAY

Or you can go with traditional 'hot' lights like the stuff from Lowel. I've used a Tota light on occasion for some generic videos since I have access to one, but that thing gets really hot after a couple minutes. http://www.lowel.com/tota/


----------



## surapon (Jan 29, 2014)

canon23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for continuous video lighting for my still photography. I do weddings & events and have always used on-camera flash. I'm venturing into using video lighting as an off-camera light source.
> 
> ...



Dear Friend, Canon 23

Here is the link that I use the LED light panels

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17848.0

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19010.0

Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Dimmable-Digital-Camcorder-Panasonic/dp/B004TJ6JH6


----------

